# question regarding right track software



## tucker (May 27, 2007)

I have a few question regarding the freeware right track software. They used a figure eight layout. Is this layout base on a 4x8 layout. I will be using a 4x8 sheet but would like to design my own layout not the figure 8. . Also reading the tutorial it says to find the 90 degree crossing in the icon scrollbar that apears at top of screen. (not sure where this is). Any help in regards to this software will be helpful. 
Thanks all


----------

